# crank set for scott scale 40 ?



## ian westmacott (17 Jan 2013)

Hello guys, I'm looking for a new crank set for my scott scale 40. At the moment she has deore m590 triple on her and to be fair it has seen better days  . I have a budget of around £120 for a new / second hand crank set anyone got any ideas on what would be best for my bike. Ohh and would it be better if i changed the front mech at the same time, this is also deore. 
cheers ian.


----------



## addictfreak (17 Jan 2013)

Depends if you are just looking to replace or upgrade.

To replace you will get the same for about £40 if you shop around.

Or up grade XT will set you back £130-150 or cheaper if you buy on line and shop around.


----------



## addictfreak (17 Jan 2013)

I just replaced my BB and crankset on my Scott Scale 35. Just bought like for like

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...&utm_medium=shopping&utm_term=Chainsets+-+MTB


----------



## ian westmacott (17 Jan 2013)

Would like to upgrade , anyone heard of a company called Mowa ? they have some nice looking stuff on ebay but i cant find anything about the company online .


----------



## ian westmacott (17 Jan 2013)

i will prob go for deore xt m770's unless you guys have any other ideas


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Jan 2013)

you can't go wrong with XT. heard of Mowa - they seem to make nice parts for the weight concsoius rider/builder - not heard anything bad about them.

have a look at ebay and Chain Reactio/Merlin/Wiggle. Check that the crank is same length, it uses same BB unless you want to change.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jan 2013)

I thought I'd replied to this but for some reason my post has fallen off

If it's not too late try hibike.de, bike-discount.de, bike-components.de ( example, XT 3x9 triple incl. BB for £130)
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16418_XT-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M770-3x9-Hollowtech-II-.html

Most of Ze German sites have English options and some even have paypal.

Loads on Ebay by the way, as long as you're prepared to swap one or two rings what could go wrong.....?

And a final thought, SLX is just as good, and will save you £30 quid to spend on cake and beer ...... oh, and Deore is just as good as SLX, but it's painted not anodised so all the finish rubs off......


----------

